# Loss of Engine Power... No CELs. VAGCOM says otherwise.



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Yesterday I was driving on the highway at speed and suddenly lost all engine input. Then shortly after, engine cut out. Pulled over, tried to restart and it wouldn't fire up (though it would begin to turn over as if it wanted to). Temp was about 75 degrees, average humidity. All gauges were where they should be. Get it towed home and in the garage. Ran a Vagcom on it (VERY little experience with vagcom). Pulled the following:


Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 IE HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: SRI 2.5L 104 G 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G824Q0AX
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 74C90886176A04BE8F5-8021

6 Faults Found:
000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96) 
P0106 - 004 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193257 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:48:24

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 44 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

000517 - Injector: Cylinder 5 (N83) 
P0205 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193448 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:10:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3185 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 123.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000513 - Injector: Cylinder 1 (N30) 
P0201 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:10:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3185 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 123.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000516 - Injector: Cylinder 4 (N33) 
P0204 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:10:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3185 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 123.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000514 - Injector: Cylinder 2 (N31) 
P0202 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:10:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3185 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 123.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000515 - Injector: Cylinder 3 (N32) 
P0203 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 193448 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:10:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3185 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 123.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000



The motor just barely hit about 40k . The wiring harness, transmission and rest of the car has 120k on it. I was planning on doing coilpacks, plugs when i went to do my oil change. Since its such a tight squeeze (and I'm due up for CA Smog), I'm likely going to pull my IE Intake Manifold and (tuned) ECU and swap back to my stock intake manifold and ECU. As well as check the MAP sensor. But not sure what could be causing the faults at the injectors.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*BRIEF UPDATE*

So I started sourcing some ideas and did a bit more research and didnt find much out there, or specifically, anything thats happened to anyone else with my exact symptoms. So far I've

- Swapped IE ECU for stock ECU
- Pulled all coilpacks. Checked for corrosion. None found.
- Reordered them from (left to right) 1-2-3-4-5 to 5-1-2-3-4
- Tried a refire after that and still nothing.

Later on I pulled and checked all of the fuses. All were fine. None blown. Tried a refire after that and I GOT IGNITION/START UP. Let it run for a bit, then shutdown. Retried and ignition again. However, all of my lights were on (as if I turned my headlight switch on), though my switch was off. Toggled the switch on/off and the head lights, tail lights and dash still remain on.

Thereafter I tried to run a VAGCOM and see if I got anything different. About halfway through it lost connectivity. I tried my OBD2 scan tool and it wouldnt even register being docked in port.
Below is what my last scan showed. Looking at them side by side, it seems the Freeze Frames for cylinders 1-5 have different values and the Circuit Malfunction is now Imminent. Also the MAP sensor code is now gone as well.

(I have LED canbus turn signals in front and full LED tails in the rear, as well as LED bulb interior which I will soon be switching back to halogen to clear some of the codes.)

---------------------------

Monday,08,September,2014,21:50:00:53547
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0
Data version: 20140822


VIN: 3VWPG71K96M836508 License Plate: 
Mileage: 193440km-120198mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWPG71K96M836508 Mileage: 193440km/120198miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AP HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6745 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3679633
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77D33F8A061C6FA6AA7-8022

5 Faults Found:
000517 - Injector: Cylinder 5 (N83) 
P0205 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 173 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 22.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.287 V

000513 - Injector: Cylinder 1 (N30) 
P0201 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 173 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 22.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.287 V

000516 - Injector: Cylinder 4 (N33) 
P0204 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 173 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 22.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.287 V

000514 - Injector: Cylinder 2 (N31) 
P0202 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 173 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 22.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.287 V

000515 - Injector: Cylinder 3 (N32) 
P0203 - 004 - Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
 Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 173 /min
Load: 85.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 22.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.287 V

Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA397AA6EAC97E6A27-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68F16CF65BA2F05E33D-803D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000338351
Coding: 04050A23000415000014000000140000000810015C
Shop #: WSC 22116 444 57724
VCID: 2A75D6FE852E024EE59-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 22116 

10 Faults Found:
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 32
Reset counter: 20
Mileage: 181431 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00156 - Control Circuit for Windshield Washer Pump 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 192214 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.40 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 192223 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD05GYNV 
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3957F9B27088B9D69C3-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME104F3E2EO

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME11613B7AC

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME09602641 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME0953671FE

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0965047C3

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME095E03383

3 Faults Found:
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D13CB60B0260DEA3D-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312 
Coding: 0020203
Shop #: WSC 26149 444 85834
VCID: 2B7BD3FA8AD41B461EF-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001063280103
Coding: 3D3F0340071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D6FE852E024EE59-807F

4 Faults Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:18:40

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 181379 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
 Time: 21:18:45

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:07:55

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:07:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B7BD3FA8AD41B461EF-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 364DF28E419656AE711-8063

1 Fault Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334BCB9A52E4438656F-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 1B7803083F09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 74C90886176A04BE8F5-8021

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

5 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00352 - Terminal 30A 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00123 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light; Rear Right 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753FF8A469CAFA66A7-8062

1 Fault Found:
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> But not sure what could be causing the faults at the injectors.


sounds like a grounding issue on or near the injector harness. go over any grounding points you may have touched during the manifold installation.

also, put the IE ECU back in place. at least you know it was working properly with that in place.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

nothing has been touched under the hood in over 8 months. The manifold was installed last november, and havent had an issue since.

can you see why this is so confusing!? haha


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

8 months is plenty of time for something to vibrate loose.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

rechecked all pertinent fuses, disconnected battery for 30 mins. reconnected and got consecutive ignitions. cleared all codes. engine codes are cleared, but still have:

--09-Cent Elec (malf)
--19-CAN Gateway (malf)
--46-Cent, Conv (malf)
--56-Radio (cannot be reached)
--62-Door, Rear Left (cannot be reached)
--72-Door, Rear Right (cannot be reached)

Getting more consistent communication with VAGCOM via OBD2 port. But my OBD2 scanner tool still can't connect. Yet it connects perfectly to my wifes mkv GTi.

the saga is a half win, yet still continues.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

so strange.

are you doing visual or continuity checks on the fuses?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Just physically pulling the fuses and looking at them. I should note I'm terrible with electrical.

My BIGGEST concern is still understanding how or why I lost engine power.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*current codes*

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.3
Data version: 20140822

Wednesday,10,September,2014,19:37:27:53547

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWPG71K96M836508 Mileage: 193440km/120198miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AP HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6745 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3679633
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77D33F8A061C6FA6AA7-8022

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA397AA6EAC97E6A27-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68F16CF65BA2F05E33D-803D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000338351
Coding: 04050A23000415000014000000140000000810015C
Shop #: WSC 22116 444 57724
VCID: 2A75D6FE852E024EE59-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 22116 

8 Faults Found:
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00156 - Control Circuit for Windshield Washer Pump 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD05GYNV 
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3957F9B27088B9D69C3-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME104F3E2EO

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME11613B7AC

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME09602641 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME0953671FE

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0965047C3

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME095E03383

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78D13CB60B0260DEA3D-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312 
Coding: 0020203
Shop #: WSC 26149 444 85834
VCID: 2B7BD3FA8AD41B461EF-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001063280103
Coding: 3D3F0340071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 2A75D6FE852E024EE59-807F

4 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:49:09

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:49:09

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 31
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:49:10

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 193449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:49:13

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 953 C
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B7BD3FA8AD41B461EF-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 364DF28E419656AE711-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334BCB9A52E4438656F-8066

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - -

*removed battery. will go away after first drive*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 1B7803083F09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 74C90886176A04BE8F5-8021

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

2 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753FF8A469CAFA66A7-8062

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

i wonder if you have a few broken (not burnt) fuses.

at least you have vagcom communication again.

check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksrsXwwukFc


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i think so as well. I did some more messing around tonight and got to the bottom of why all my lights were coming on; in short, i was jiggling a bunch of fuses in the left side housing. I managed to get my rear windows/locks to work, while having my lights activate solely upon the headlight switch. That fixes two problems, as it seemed to aid with my OBD2 connection (jostling fuses).

My next problem is that my front windows now do not work. I can bring up/down my rear windows from the drivers controls, but not the front windows. The locks work, oddly enough. I tried individual output tests (still trying to learn my way through VAGCOM) with same results.

At a glance, it looks like some of the fuses may be blown on one side (??) because when pulling each fuse, the center shows the filament connected and in order. I got it on the road tonight, after switching to the IE ECU. Rode fine, which was comforting.

A majority of the codes have been cleared, little by little. Some new ones pop up, but I'll continue to press on.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

how common is it that a left panel fuse box needs replacement? Seems a bunch of my fault codes came from "loose" fuses. They are firmly pressed in place, but when I lean on them with my finger, the once faulted module, works. WTF?!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

at this point, i'd replace those few fuses that are causing issues. if it does the same thing with new fuses, then look into seeing what's loose in the panel assembly.

also, i don't believe it's common for the panels to go out on this platform. are you the original owner of this vehicle? did someone else play in there before you purchased it?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Second owner. PO had no mechanical inclination and had a shop do the work, each time. I've had the car for 4yrs now.

I can run through and replace fuses but somehow Ims not certain that will correct much, as it seems the clasps that hold the fuses within the fuses panel are weak and/or have lots their strength.

Alternatively, I've thought about trying to need up the fuse prongs by using blade-type fuse taps. Although, the use of the tap itself wouldn't be in use.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Havent had any drivability problems in the past few days. Other than my front windows not working, still. Going to try to see If i can remedy that this week.

Also bought new OEM plugs and coil packs to go with my oil change this weekend.


----------

